# Pool Filter Sand with Rocks Question



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

This is my first post in the forum, and I am looking for advice on how exactly to put sand and rocks down in my tank.

I have ordered a 50 lb bag of PFS from Ace Hardware which I am picking up as soon as it arrives at the store.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/inde ... d=11683357

I also managed to score some large rocks from my LFS. The rocks are very stable so I am not worried about them falling over.

My question has to do with how go about laying the sand and rocks down. I have read that the way to go is to first put the rocks in and then add the sand.

However, the rocks have some cave-like overhangs on the bottom so that there is an inch or two of space between the overhang and the bottom of the tank.

How do I go about getting the sand underneath the low overhangs on the rocks. Should I just put the sand in and work it underneath where these overhangs are? Should I use a brush or something like that?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

What I did (recommended by a lot of members on the forum) was to first cut flourescent light grate (from Ace). Grate goes in tank first, it helps spread out the weight of the rocks. I cut the grate with a hacksaw. Then the sand goes in and then the rocks. First picture shows the grate and second pic after I added lots more rocks . Since then I've even added some more caves using cichlid stones (which are nice because they are very light weight and I put them and top and in between the heavy rocks). I have mbuna's and they need a lot of rocks


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

A lot will say to put the rock in first then the sand, but what difference does it make when your going to be re-arranging the tank from time to time? I put my sand in first then the rocks, I wiggled them down into the sand after they were placed till they touched the glass then I brushed the sand up against the rocks. It also made me feel a little better when placing the rocks into the tank, just in case I accidently dropped one, it gave a bit of a cushion instead of plopping down right onto the glass.


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I can't wait for the sand to show up so I can start.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I put my rocks in first then add the sand. Once you add some water to the tank, you can wave your hand to get the sand to flow under any over hangs. The fish will end up moving the sand where they want it anyway.

You don't need egg crate under the rocks. It was often advised in the past but there is no real evidence that it does anything. I still have it in one tank and I hate it because the fish always uncover it when they move the sand around and it looks out of place.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

The reasoning behind putting the rocks in before the sand is that if a fish digs under a rock and makes it unstable, it may fall over, or the fish may become trapped under the rock by trying to dig under it. I've had this happen.

Thing is, you'll likely be rearranging your tank at least once after you initially set it up so eventually your rocks are going to be on top of your sand anyways. I'd suggest rocks first for now, just because it is a better way to go. What kind of rocks did you get? If you post a pic I can probably identify them for you.


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

I got lace rock that looks really good, and I put it directly down on the floor of the tank. Then I kind of just brushed the sand under the overhangs.

The kingpin of the tank is constantly digging and spitting the PFS and has claimed the best spot, but other fish have also been digging out from under the smaller overhangs.

So glad I switched to sand...


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

As stated above, you will be rearranging when you do cleanings. The important thing is to make sure the rocks are settled in on the bottom glass/egg crate. This prevents cave ins when they start their own rearranging (digging). Mine dig for hours after a cleaning.


----------

